# Hiding place for crayfish??



## Zayna (Apr 19, 2009)

Hi

Im just thinking that i need a better hiding place for my crayfish. At the moment i have balanced a flat rock on top of 2 bigger rocks to make a kind of cave but he cant really properly 'hide' in it.
What sort of things can i put in the tank that he can hide in, ive looked in fish shops and some of the ornaments are soooo expensive, is there anything cheaper i can get?
Im worried if i dont get him a proper hiding place he wont moult properly.


----------



## Fishyfins (Feb 28, 2009)

try some lengths of plastic piping? as long as its big enough for him to get into, it should be a good hiding place for him


----------



## Zayna (Apr 19, 2009)

will that be safe to put in the tank? I assume I just wash it first with some tank water


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

Zayna said:


> will that be safe to put in the tank? I assume I just wash it first with some tank water


Just give it a good wash to get the releasing oils off it and it will be ok. Or you could build a cave with slate and glue it together with silicon sealer.


----------



## Lawrence22 (Apr 14, 2010)

Quite a few people use terracotta plant pots as hiding places in their aquariums.


----------



## Zayna (Apr 19, 2009)

Ive just bought some extra slate and made him a proper little cave. I will glue it all together another time but its fine for now. He seems quite happy with it


----------

